# il ne saurait être question de (savoir)



## Paul_81

Salut. Je voudrais savoir comment on peut traduire cette phrase a l'espagnol.

"il ne saurait être question de changer le programme". 

Merci beaucoup à tous.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Se descarta todo cambio de programa.
ou bien:
No se aceptará ningún cambio de programa.
Salutations


----------



## Paul_81

Merci beaucoup, mais je vais donner la phrase entière:

"Si mon séjour ici-bas touche à sa fin, il ne saurait être question de changer le programme divin".

Quelle serait-elle la traduction alors? 

Merci à nouveau!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Dans ce cas:
Si mi presencia aquí abajo acaba, no habrá que alterar el programa divino.
Salutations


----------



## Paul_81

Merci beaucoup Victor.

Salutations.


----------



## psycoangel

Bonsoir, j'ai une petite question à propos de la phrase de ce sujet:
"être" dans ce contexte est-il remplaçable par "pas"?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

> Bonsoir, j'ai une petite question à propos de la phrase de ce sujet:
> "être" dans ce contexte est-il remplaçable par "pas"?



Le verbe *être *de cette phrase ne peut pas être remplacé par l'auxiliaire de négation "pas". La construction résultante_ *"...il ne saurait pas question..."*_, n'est pas, à mon avis, habituelle. Il ne faudrait pas que tu confondes, Psycoangel, avec l'emploi du verbe *être *lui-même: "... il ne *serait *pas question...", phrase correcte et plus habituelle (attention: *saurait *est conditionnel de *savoir*).     

Dans la construction qui nous occupe, l'auxiliaire de négation "*pas*" a été  élidé pour, à mon avis, imprimer un caractère plus ferme au refus.  
Salutations


----------



## kiquito7

Hola, podrian ayudarme con la expresion "_il ne saurait étre question_"?
aqui el contexto:

Il m'a fait comprendre que plus jamais il ne saurait être question, pour moi, de songer à quitter l'Église. Pas plus qu'il ne saurait être question, pour y demeurer...

De antemano gracias!


----------



## yserien

Me ha hecho comprender que nunca me plantearía la cuestión pensar en abandonar la Iglesia ni tampoco permanecer en ella.(Un pelín literal)


----------



## swift

kiquito7 said:


> Hola, podrian ayudarme con la expresion "_il ne saurait étre question_"?
> aqui el contexto:
> 
> Il m'a fait comprendre que plus jamais il ne saurait être question, pour moi, de songer à quitter l'Église. Pas plus qu'il ne saurait être question, pour y demeurer...
> 
> De antemano gracias!



Este es solo un intento, pues la frase es bastante compleja.

"Él me hizo comprender que ya jamás podría pensar en dejar la Iglesia. Así como sería imposible, para quedarse en ella, ...".

Me pregunto qué sigue, porque tengo la impresión de que la segunda frase quedó truncada.

Espera, te ruego, otras opiniones.

Swift


----------



## Pinairun

kiquito7 said:


> Hola, podrian ayudarme con la expresion "_il ne saurait étre question_"?
> aqui el contexto:
> 
> Il m'a fait comprendre que plus jamais il ne saurait être question, pour moi, de songer à quitter l'Église. Pas plus qu'il ne saurait être question, pour y demeurer...
> 
> De antemano gracias!


 
Otro intento:
"Me hizo (ha hecho) comprender que para mí nunca sería cuestionable pensar en abandonar la Iglesia,  como tampoco *lo** sería (cuestionable)permanecer en ella".


*"lo" sustituye a "cuestionable", por no repetirlo.

Saludos


----------



## swift

Pinairun said:


> Otro intento:
> "nunca sería cuestionable".



No lo sé... Me parece que "il n'est pas question" equivale a "ni siquiera se piense en". "Il ne saurait jamais être question" es una construcción de mucha fuerza en francés que transmite la idea de imposibilidad, en cierto modo es privativa.


----------



## Pinairun

swift said:


> No lo sé... Me parece que "il n'est pas question" equivale a "ni siquiera se piense en". "Il ne saurait jamais être question" es una construcción de mucha fuerza en francés que transmite la idea de imposibilidad, en cierto modo es privativa.


 

Es que al decir que "nunca sería cuestionable",  se dice precisamente eso, que no hay duda, que ni se lo plantearía.

Cuando se afirma de algo que es "incuestionable" es que no admite discusión.

He querido dar ese matiz, pero ya veo que puede mover a la duda.
Saludos


----------



## Paquita

Pinairun said:


> Otro intento:
> "Me hizo (ha hecho) comprender que para mí nunca sería cuestionable pensar en abandonar la Iglesia, como tampoco *lo** sería (cuestionable)permanecer en ella".
> 
> 
> *"lo" sustituye a "cuestionable", por no repetirlo.
> 
> Saludos


é


No, como lo dijo Swift, la segunda frase es incompleta, y lo incuestionable , la segunda vez, es lo que queda por decir ... No es "d'y demeurer" sino "pour y demeurer de...."(¿qué sé yo?)

Parece que la única posibilidad precisamente es permanecer en ella, ya que las otras dos soluciones son "incuestionables"

¿Para qué truncar así las frases???

Todo lo dicho tanto por Swift como por Pinairun a propósito de "incuestionable" me parece perfecto..


----------



## swift

Pinairun said:


> Es que al decir que "nunca sería cuestionable",  se dice precisamente eso, que no hay duda, que ni se lo plantearía.
> 
> Cuando se afirma de algo que es "incuestionable" es que no admite discusión.
> 
> He querido dar ese matiz, pero ya veo que puede mover a la duda.
> Saludos



Donc, "il ne saurait pas être question" équivaudrait à "no estaría en discusión"?


----------



## Paquita

Ni siquiera se puede imaginar la posibilidad de abandonar la iglesia ; *está dentro y punto*

El verbo "saber" en este sentido" es "poder"

Con *el poco contexto* que tenemos, tu traducción es perfecta...hasta el final


----------



## swift

Paquit& said:


> Ni siquiera se puede imaginar la posibilidad de abandonar la iglesia ; *está dentro y punto*
> 
> El verbo "saber" en este sentido" es "poder"



Tu dis vrai... C'est pourquoi ma première traduction (fil 3) est "no podría" (le texte originale est au conditionnel).

Salut!


----------



## swift

Paquit& said:


> Con *el poco contexto* que tenemos, tu traducción es perfecta...hasta el final



Laquelle?


----------



## Paquita

"Él me hizo comprender que ya jamás podría pensar en dejar la Iglesia. Así como sería imposible, para quedarse en ella, ...".

Creo que no se puede mejorar ...
o si prefieres
nul ne saurait l'améliorer 

Excepto si , al darnos nuestro amigo el final de la frase,tenemos que cambiar algo en la primera parte, pero te lo diré cuando lo tengamos...

pour "savoir" voir ceci :


> ♦ [Le suj. désigne une chose ou un indéf. neutre] _Rien ne saurait_ + inf. _J'ai pu songer au tourment de ne vous revoir jamais, et m'y condamner; rien ne saurait plus ébranler mon courage_ (Lemercier, _Pinto_, 1800, ii, 11, p. 67). Empl. impers. _Il ne saurait y avoir, être question de, en être autrement_. _Il ne saurait y avoir erreur là où il n'y a pas encore vérité, mais réalité, nécessité_ (Merleau-Ponty, _Phénoménol. perception_, 1945, p. 396).
> ♦ [Pour exprimer la probabilité] _Je vais vous montrer mon oncle Edward Sharper. Je l'ai laissé ici. Où diable s'est-il sauvé? Il ne saurait être bien loin!_


 
source = http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/savoir  II D


----------



## yserien

No estaría en discusión o sería indiscutible, incuestionable, "il ne saurait pas être question" viene a ser lo mismo.
La primera frase nunca ha soñado abandonar la iglesia . Incuestionable.
La segunda frase : ¿qué es para él incuestionable ? Abandonar o quedarse ?
No acierto a ver la tercera solución de Paquit&.


----------



## Paquita

> Il m'a fait comprendre que plus jamais il ne saurait être question, pour moi, de songer à quitter l'Église. Pas plus qu'il ne saurait être question,* pour* y demeurer...


 


> No acierto a ver la tercera solución de Paquit&.


 
Claro, si no hay tercera solución, sino dos ...

1) las alternativas quedar en ella/salir de ella, que se resuelven por sí mismas ya que una es imposible = il ne saurait être question d'en sortir, entonces no tiene más remedio que quedarse
2) la alternativa generada por la anterior = quedarse y *para* quedarse... los puntos suspensivos de la frase inicial introducen una condición o una imposibilidad o ... vete tú a saber qué. Estamos dando palos de ciegos.
Fíjate bien = y para quedarse, hay algo que no podría hacerse, pero no sabemos qué...

De saberlo la frase quedaría clara, debe de ser la clave del problema...


----------



## yserien

Muy bien Paqui, gracias, es verdad que es una frase muy liosa.


----------



## swift

Paquit& said:


> Estamos dando palos de ciegos.
> Fíjate bien = y para quedarse, hay algo que no podría hacerse, pero no sabemos qué...
> De saberlo la frase quedaría clara, debe de ser la clave del problema...



Paquita, Yserien, Pinairun,

1) On ne saurait trop insister sur le fait que le contexte s'avère extrêmement important. Malheureusement, si celui qui demande des éclaircissements ne nous fournit pas l'information nécessaire pour l'aider, on est amené à faire des contresens.

2) Il est évident que la deuxième phrase est incomplète, comme quoi on ne saurait pas traduire fidèlement le sens global du texte. On doit faire un véritable travail d'exégètes. Franchement, on devrait attendre à ce que la courtoisie de kiquito7 le pousse à nous donner davantage de contexte, si jamais il est intéressé à avoir une meilleure interprétation.

Bien à vous,

Swift


----------



## kiquito7

Désolé, j'étais pas chez moi!... j'apprecie vraimente votre aide, voici le paragraphe complèt de cette terrible phrase, si vous êtes encore interessés en discutir davantage bien sûr!

_Approfondir constamment ce mystère, me laisser imprégner para lui, m'a fait comprendre que plus jamais il ne saurait être question, pour moi, de songer à quitter l'Église. Pas plus qu'il ne saurait être question, pour y demeurer, de renoncer à mon intelligence critique, à mon autonomie de jugement et à ma volonté d'engagement lucide et solidaire dans le monde de ce temps._ 

Merci encore à tous!


----------



## swift

kiquito7 said:


> _Approfondir constamment ce mystère, me laisser imprégner par lui, m'a fait comprendre que plus jamais il ne saurait être question, pour moi, de songer à quitter l'Église. Pas plus qu'il ne saurait être question, pour y demeurer, de renoncer à mon intelligence critique, à mon autonomie de jugement et à ma volonté d'engagement lucide et solidaire dans le monde de ce temps._



Profundizar constantemente en ese misterio, dejarme impregnar por él, me ha hecho comprender que ya jamás podría pensar en dejar la Iglesia. Así como sería imposible, para permanecer en ella, renunciar a mi inteligencia crítica, a mi autonomía de juicio y a mi voluntad de compromiso lúcido y solidario en el mundo actual.

*Comentario post-edición.
*La segunda frase también podría ser introducida de este modo: Pero también sería imposible, etc.

Gracias por manifestarte, kiquito. Ya estaba empezando a inquietarme...


----------



## Paquita

Claro que no me lo imaginaba así... Pensaba que "il" sería alguien... y que una amenaza para el protagonista... El contexto es fundamental, nunca te olvides de ello..

Entonces tu personaje está dentro de la iglesia, y después de una reflexión sobre un misterio, comprende que ha encontrado aquí su razón de vivir ; ya no se plantea la posibilidad de abandonarla.

Pero tampoco está dispuesto a sacrificar su inteligencia crítica. Quedará pero sin aceptar cegamente sus preceptos .


----------



## swift

Paquit& said:


> Claro que no me lo imaginaba así... Pensaba que "il" sería alguien... y que una amenaza para el protagonista...



Yo tampoco lo imaginé así, aunque sí esperaba que hubiese algo más después de "pour y demeurer". Luego, en lo que tiene que ver con el pronombre "il", yo también pensé que se refería a un individuo que estaba manipulando al "protagonista".


----------



## Clara O.

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola!

Me sumo a la discusión sobre el significado de "il ne saurait être question". Me aparece en un texto que tengo que traducir al español y me está trayendo muchos problemas.
La frase es de Alain Badiou y dice así:

"Il ne saurait êtte question d'un portrait ou d'un autoportrait, car depuis longtemps, nous aotres philosophes, noun nous méfions des portraits, des images, des copies".

Si alguien me puede ayudar, se lo agradecerés 

Salut!


----------



## swift

Hola Clara:

Me trajiste un bonito recuerdo, renovando esta discusión. 

La fuente: http://cirphles.ens.fr/ciepfc/publications/alain-badiou/article/l-aveu-du-philosophe?lang=fr

*No podría tratarse de ...*

¿No te convence?


----------



## Clara O.

Gracias, swift!
Me convence  y gracias también por el link a la conferencia de Badiou!
Saludos!


----------



## ziggy_stardust

NUEVA PREGUNTA

Quiero saber cómo se puede traducir la siguiente frase:

II ne* saurait* étre question ici de faire une théorie de l'identité de la phonie pertinente pour le sujet parlant (ce qui reviendrait á faire un traité de phonologie).

No se hará aquí una teoría de la identidad de la de la voz pertinente para el hablante (lo que equivaldría a hacer un tratado de fonología).

Pienso que si dejo el condicional la frase no tendría sentido. De antemano gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## swift

¿*En ningún caso *pertenece a esta obra (el análisis) de ...? ¿*En ningún caso *nos corresponde (tratar) aquí ...? ¿*En ningún caso *querremos tocar aquí ...? ¿*En ningún caso *nos interesará aquí ...? ¿*En ningún caso* nos detendremos aquí en ...? ¿*En ningún caso *trataremos aquí ...?


----------



## badabadum

¡Hola!

Entonces, según vuestra opiniones "il ne saurait être question ... " equivaldría a 'se descarta' o 'no se aceptaría' ¿no?

Es que estoy traduciendo un texto jurídico y ninguna de estas dos expresiones me convence demasiado en mi frase. 

"En effet, il  ne saurait être question de permettre à un des parents de venir exercer libremente son droit de visite à l'égard d'un enfant scolarisé".

Mi intento: "En efecto, no se permitiría que uno de los padres ejerza libremente su derecho de visita respecto a un niño escolarizado".

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## MVVillegas

Hola! tengo una duda con la frase "il ne saurait être question de". Estoy comenzando a traducir un capítulo de un libro, "la sociolinguistique française". Al principio hablan de que se intentará presentar las características más importantes de esta sociolinguística.

en el siguiente párrafo me encuentro con 

"*S'il ne saurait être question ici de* remonter au déluge pour rechercher les origines de cette sociolinguistique, il est cependant nécessaire d'extraire de l'histoire française et de l'histoire tout court un certain nombre de faits qui ont contribué et contribuent encore pa consituer la socio-genèse de cette sociolinguistique et sa spécificité."

Pensé en algo como: 

"*No se trata de* remontarse al diluvio (asumo que se refiere a la época del Arca de Noé) para buscar los orígenes de esta sociolingüística, sin embargo, es necesario extraer de la historia de la lingüística francesa y de la historia general cierta cantidad de hechos que contribuyeron y aún contribuyen a la constitución de la sociogénesis de esta sociolingüística y su especificidad."

El problema es que no sé aún a qué hace realmente referencia la frase y me confunde que en el texto origen este el "Si" en "S'il ne saurait être question".

Espero me puedan ayudar con esta duda,
Merci!


----------



## swift

Hola:

_Si bien no cabría aquí remontarnos hasta...
_
Por cierto, se te olvidó indicar la fuente: Gardin, Bernard. _«Die französische Schule der Soziolinguistik»_ [L’école française de sociolinguistique], in _Lexikon der Romanistischen linguistik (LRL)._ _Französisch_, editado por Günter Holtus et al. Tübingen: Max Niemeyer Verlag, 1990.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola.
Me resulta muy interesante este hilo, ya que pone de manifiesto que, según el contexto, la traducción necesariamente debe variar.
En el último caso y a mi modo de ver, la solución de Swift es impecable.


----------



## MVVillegas

Muchas gracias, Swift! Bueno de hecho este capítulo es del libro "Langage et luttes sociales", un libro que recopila varios textos de Gardin Bernard, pero es cierto que no sabía específicamente de donde venía este texto en particular. 

Con la corrección quedaría así:

"Si bien aquí no cabría remontarnos al diluvio para buscar los orígenes de esta sociolingüística, *sin embargo, *es necesario extraer de la historia de la lingüística francesa y de la historia general cierta cantidad de hechos que contribuyeron y aún contribuyen a la constitución de la sociogénesis de esta sociolingüística y su especificidad."

Ese "sin embargo"  ahora se podría omitir?


----------



## swift

Hola:

Normalmente deberías abrir otro hilo para esa segunda consulta —si no existe ya uno—; pero me parece que ambos sintagmas son solidarios, así que:

_*S’il ne saurait être question ici de* [+ infinitif], *il est cependant nécessaire de* [+ infinitif]_ → *Si bien* aquí *no* cabría [+ infinitivo], *sí* es preciso [+ infinitivo].


----------



## MVVillegas

De verdad, muchas gracias por resolver mi duda y por la explicación! 

Saludos!!


----------

